# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  Easy-JTAG Daily Updates v1.0.95.0 & v1.0.96.0, box firmware 1.48 ;)

## mohamed73

*Easy-JTAG Daily Updates v1.0.95.0 & v1.0.96.0, box firmware 1.48*  *Easy-JTAG Daily Updates v1.0.95.0 & v1.0.96.0, box firmware 1.48*    *BOX Firmware Update:
The firmware of box updated to 1.48 version.
You can update it via shell  or use latest build 1.0.95/96.
Firmware will be updated automaticaly.
In firmware update - improved emmc direct protocol, more stable now.  
Emmc Direct changes: *  *Added:
-  access to boot2 , gp1 , gp2 , gp3 and gp4 partitions. You will know soon why need this 
- Improved stability of writing some eMMC devices
- NVIDIA Tegra 3 devices are now fully supported ( we working now on sec bypass) 
ADDED new devices/phones via JTAG connect: 
- Anycall SHW-m200K* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)- LG D500* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)- HTC one XL PJ831000* *(Read/Write,OneClickRepair)*

----------


## ربيع عباس

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

